# Homemade Tools >  pantograph plasma cutter

## twotat2

I'm currently designing a pantograph plasma cutter. I still have some work to do but feel it was good enough to share and get some feedback.




https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=dzfVz_JYHF0

----------


## Toolmaker51

A pantograph is an excellent alternative to CNC, especially if a sizeable range of reduction is built-in. I have a bundle of brackets to pierce 8mm slots in, I'd rather spend time on 2x or 3x pattern then buy commercial and learn programming. Seems short sighted but...A valuable addition will be an instant on and off switch for the torch to facilitate internal cuts.
Have you progressed to the building stage yet?

----------


## twotat2

> A pantograph is an excellent alternative to CNC, especially if a sizeable range of reduction is built-in. I have a bundle of brackets to pierce 8mm slots in, I'd rather spend time on 2x or 3x pattern then buy commercial and learn programming. Seems short sighted but...A valuable addition will be an instant on and off switch for the torch to facilitate internal cuts.
> Have you progressed to the building stage yet?




I started to make the parts. Once I get all parts fabricated I'll post my progress. Along with a test video. I thought about a CNC, but I'm a part time fabricator. It didn't seem practical. I did the drawings and made a drawing packet. I'll revise once I confirm with my actual build. Looking forward to getting it done. I travel so my build is in progress when I'm home. Keep watching.

----------

